# Police Officer Michael Williams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Michael Williams*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Sunday, September 21, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 25
*Tour:* 6 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 9/21/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Michael Williams was killed in a vehicle crash on the Bruckner Expressway, near Bryant Avenue, at approximately 5:45 am.

Officer Williams was riding in the rear compartment of an NYPD passenger van en route to an assignment at the United Nations. The vehicle struck the center divider during a period of extremely heavy rain. Officer Williams was ejected from the rear of the van and suffered fatal injuries.

Eight other officers in the van were injured.

Officer Williams had served with the NYPD for only six months. He is survived by his parents.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner William J. Bratton
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22195-police-officer-michael-williams#ixzz3DzhRSn9M


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

*SERVICES:
WAKE: WEDNESDAY 09-24-2014 1400 X 1600 HRS AND 1900 X 2100 HRS.
McHOULD FUNERAL HOME, 895 ROUTE 82, HOPEWELL JUNCTION NY
FUNERAL: THURSDAY 09-25-2014 1100 HRS
ST. KATERI TEKAKWITHA CHURCH
1925 ROUTE 82, LAGRANGEVILLE NY*


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Bx, my condolences on the loss of a brother officer, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Williams.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

6 months? damn.. If I didn't have classes I'd go Thursday. Thoughts and prayers to BX and the NYPD on their loss

RIP Ofc Williams


----------

